# Need recommendations for Weapon Light



## DonShock (Mar 7, 2006)

Knowing I was a recently addicted Flashaholic, this morning my boss asked about a light for hunting. Not having experience in this area, I had no recommendations for him so I came to post here for help.

What he is looking for is a weapon mountable light to be used for hog hunting at night. He needs fairly good throw, normal range is typically about 50 yards. An additional lower power mode for tracking after the shot would be nice.

Any hunters have some practical advice? Other than mentioning that SureFire seemed to be the big name in weapons lights, I didn't really have any other info for him.


----------



## carrot (Mar 7, 2006)

He generally has two options... either a normal light with a weapon mount (VitalGear makes decent mounts, I'm told) or he could get a dedicated weapon light. What he can choose is also dependent on what will fit his gun.

Aside from that, I don't know about weapon-mounted lights, sorry.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 7, 2006)

What is the weapon to which the light will be mounted?
What is the typical prey (is it easy to spot, will it be moving etc)
Additionally, what is the budget.

Typically it would be better to use a different light for locating/tracking.

Something like the M4 can be mounted using scope rings above the scope of a rifle. A simple tape switch can be used for momentary light output. The length of the cable can be determined using string once you have decided where on the firearm you would like the tape switch to be located. It would be secured using Velcro or a 'Ranger band' etc depending on it's location.

Al


----------



## darkhanger18 (Mar 7, 2006)

not sure if these fit your bill or not...but they can light things up....
http://www.nioa.net.au/cat_accessories/lightforce.asp
i have one mounted on an m4(sorry no pics, maybe someone else has one mounted on something) awesome light


----------



## pertinax (Mar 8, 2006)

Sigh. "When your only tool is a hammer, everything looks like a nail."

There are two threads on this now, and in both people are suggesting high-dollar, inappropriate lights for the task at hand.

There are dedicated "scope lights" SPECIFICALLY for night hunting. And they're far cheaper than an M4 or a hotwire mag mod. 

http://www.optronicsinc.com/varmint.htm


----------



## Paladin (Mar 8, 2006)

What kind of rifle is he wanting to mount the light on?

Streamlight makes the Thunder Ranch Rifle Illumination kit for AR15's, and at around $100 it is pretty nice. It comes with a short section of rail, and a detachable mount. The mount clamps the light in a manner that allows rapid removal of the light for hand held use. I mention it because you posted this question in Incandescent. The rail could be bolted to the side on almost any stock, and the light attached at 9 oclock for easy activation with the left hand thumb. A TL-3 "shock-proof" light comes with the kit, and a green flip open lens cap is also included. A very brief and basic DVD has Clint Smith explaining how to install and utilize the system.

I now prefer the Streamlight TLR1 LED light which has a self contained mounting clamp, but might not have the output you are wanting. It is very comparable to the output of a SF P60 lamp. HTH.

Paladin

*ETA: the beauty of Streamlights QD clamp mount is that any one of several different output level TL series lights can be mounted, and swapped for one another rapidly. Having TWO lights at night is essential. A TL-3 xenon and TL-2 LED make a sweet combo, and EITHER ONE can be mounted, while the other is hand held for tracking.*


----------



## Size15's (Mar 8, 2006)

pertinax said:


> Sigh. "When your only tool is a hammer, everything looks like a nail."
> 
> There are two threads on this now, and in both people are suggesting high-dollar, inappropriate lights for the task at hand.
> 
> ...



With respect the two threads are different. There are significant unknowns in this thread - a "scope light" with large diameter reflector may be the solution. However, a flashlight like the M4 is more compact and that may be important.
We just don't know at this point.

Al


----------



## pertinax (Mar 8, 2006)

He wants to hog hunt at night. Says so right there in the first post. I get the feeling I'm the only one on these threads that's ever done anything like that before...

The answer is simple, clear, and available at all fine sporting good stores nationwide: a scope light. Hands-free light, lightweight, designed specifically for varmint hunting in the dark. Not designed for combat; that's overkill for this application. But they _are_ designed with lots of throw, since one may be using a scope and calling in varmints from a distance.

An M-4 costs as much as a used rifle, and more than most hunters' scopes. It's also not designed for the kind of throw needed with a scope-- it's best with non-magnified sights at short range.

The other guy seems to have ignored me-- fine. I'll say no more on this topic. But species identification at 150 yards through magnified optics is not the M-4s strong suit. 

Pertinax


----------



## DonShock (Mar 8, 2006)

pertinax said:


> He wants to hog hunt at night. Says so right there in the first post. I get the feeling I'm the only one on these threads that's ever done anything like that before...
> 
> The answer is simple, clear, and available at all fine sporting good stores nationwide: a scope light..........Pertinax


Yes, that sounds like what he may be looking for. He mentioned that he currently uses a couple handheld spotlights, one self contained unit and one with a belt mounted battery pack, and finds them too cumbersome. That's one of the drawbacks of not knowing the proper terms when you start a discussion, nobody knows what you're talking about. When I said weapon light, I apparently should have called it a scope light.

Pertinas: Do you have any recommendations since you've done this type of hunting before? He seems to be looking for a simple lightweight solution to mount on his rifle/shotgun (I forgot to ask what gun he uses). He described wanting to have enough throw to take the shot at about 50 yards, and then to shift to a lower power mode to track the animal through the brush. Is he asking for too much in a single light?

Could you give me specific models of scope light to recommend he look at, either a single dual mode scope light as described above or a combination of scope light and tracking light. I am just at a total loss at what to tell him since I have no experience with this use since I am a total couch potato.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 8, 2006)

Well that's fair enough - having never been hog hunting I asked questions. 
There are lots of different lights for lots of different applications.

Taking advice from those who have gone before you and done what you hope to do is one of the better ways to learn. Standing on the shoulders of giants as the saying goes.

Al


----------



## DonShock (Mar 8, 2006)

Talked to my boss some more. He is mounting this on an AR-10 and is looking for either a scope type mounted or an under barrel mounted light.


----------



## pertinax (Mar 8, 2006)

He's hog hunting with an AR-10? Wow. I'm more of a .45-70 kind of guy-- maybe he has fields full of the little monsters. (I am assuming it's really an AR-10-- if it's an AR-15, well, I'd question his choice for hogs!)

The Optronics ones work fine.

http://www.optronicsinc.com/varmint.htm

However, I'd use something else for following up. I find that LED lights work quite well for tracking, but there are too many choices for an obvious candidate. The slightly blue light of an LED shows up red better than the usual yellowish incandescent light. Something like a Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon would probably work pretty well. Cheap, small, lightweight, runs a long time, and uses normal batteries. 

If money's no object, I'd get the bloodtracker from Xenopus. 

http://www.xenopuselectronix.com/xeled/BloodTracker.html

And if he doesn't want to do much tracking, I'll gladly swap him a .45-70 for that AR-10... (that's a joke for you non gun folks).


----------



## CLHC (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow a Stoner!

Anyhou, that Optronics look a tad bit "bulky" for a scope mounted light. How about SureFire's scope-mounted Leopard Light:MU Hybrid? Then maybe a smaller hand-held SureFire Outdoorsman E2o with the red and blue filters? Just another thought that's all. . . :wave: 

—Enjoy!


----------



## Paladin (Mar 9, 2006)

pertinax said:


> -- if it's an AR-15, well, I'd question his choice for hogs!)


 
Some Texas hog hunters are getting satisfactory results using 5.56 caliber rifles (most actually use 16 inch carbines) and Winchester Q3131A ball ammo. I've seen enough "after-action" photos to convince me the round IS capable if shots are placed well. I'd prefer a 45-70 as well, but have "gotten by" using a 444 Marlin and 300 grain hard cast bullets.

The scope mounted lights are top heavy and awkward, while the external power pack wire some use is something that can hang up on brush, etc.

The Streamlight rail I mentioned can be merely bolted to the handguard ventilation holes at 6 oclock on an AR15, and he would be "good to go" with 211 lumens. If THAT is inadequate...I predict a Surefire M4 in his future.

Paladin


----------



## rkonieska (Mar 9, 2006)

My vote is for the SL tl3 with an inexpensive scope ring monted to a piece of rail. The SL mount looks too bulky and costs quite a bit more. Vltor makes a nice mount for a reasonalbe amount:

http://www.vltor.com/vltor-mountables.html


I have the SF m-4 mounted on .223, expensive alternative.

good luck
Ron


----------



## Boltgun (Mar 9, 2006)

this may fit the bill.....available too:











12 volts..with the HOLA you can get to 150-200 yds depending on your optics

Boltgun


----------



## Size15's (Mar 10, 2006)

That WeaponLight is the M981P which has the same bezel and lamps as the M4. The M4 is a straight-body flashlight (you can mount it via scope rings).
The M981 is a WeaponLight with picatinny rail mount. Likely much more expensive too.

A note on the TailCap switch options (the main ones at least):

The "*P*" means it has the SW01 momentary push button pressure switch [LockOut] TailCap (rotate for constant on/off)

The *C*" version would have the SW02 momentary push button pressure click switch [LockOut] TailCap (press hard to click for constant on/off)

The *SUxx* TailCap features a momentary tape pressure switch (where xx is the length of the cable in whole inches).

The *UMxx* TailCap features a momentary tape pressure switch (where xx is the length of the cable in whole inches). The cable can be disconnected from the TailCap.

The *XMxx* TailCap features a momentary tape pressure switch (where xx is the length of the cable in whole inches). The cable can be disconnected from the TailCap. Additionally, the TailCap features momentary push button pressure click switch (press hard to click for constant on/off).

The benefit for a tape pressure switch that can be disconnected is that you can remove the light from the firearm for storage (etc) and the cable can remain attached to it's location on the firearm. Additionally, you can have another cable (*STxx*) attached to another firearm and use the one light on both weapons.

Al


----------

